# FE/EIT Failure Diagnostic



## 22948251 (Dec 29, 2009)

This is probably not a thing anyone cares to share, but I need a failure diagnostic report to help a friend who failed the EIT. I help/tutor my friends pass the EIT. So, please share a diagonstic - preferably someone who took Civil in the afternoon.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Dec 29, 2009)

Why can't you use your friend's diagnostic report? I don't have one to share, but just thought I'd ask the obvious question.......


----------



## 22948251 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Why can't you use your friend's diagnostic report? I don't have one to share, but just thought I'd ask the obvious question.......


I'll be adding her's as soon as she is back at work. Being the holidays, she's away with her family and I don't have her report just yet.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Dec 30, 2009)

22948251 said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't you use your friend's diagnostic report? I don't have one to share, but just thought I'd ask the obvious question.......
> ...


if i will fail again i will post it. im still waiting for my results.


----------

